# LWL's Discus Tank



## lwl (Nov 18, 2011)

Here are my discus tank at my home
Spec: 
Tank 90x50x50cm
Filter jebo 829
Lamp leutech 23wattx1, 32wattx1, Moonlight ledx2
Silica sand
Serpentine Stone
Rasamala Woods
Plant: crypto green

Fish:
11 Mix discus 
5 neon tetra
4 pinguin fish
2 ottoniculus

FTS:

















FISH:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

i must admit that i like the way your tank looks :thumb:


----------



## lwl (Nov 18, 2011)

phister said:


> i must admit that i like the way your tank looks :thumb:


Thank's :thumb:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Discus are stunted...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

jd lover,

Please elaborate on your reply above. I am not familiar with Discus so more information may help me understand your comment and allow me to provide better information to others in the future.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Discus are football shaped. Has vivid colors for such small size. Big eyes. Chances are they are over 6months old and looking to be about 2.5-3 inches.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Agreed, tank is breathtaking but the discus look like they have big heads.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

for comparason my 2 juvies vs his last 2 pictures


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

mok3t said:


> Agreed, tank is breathtaking but the discus look like they have big heads.


Discus are just heads.


----------

